# picoBSD building problem



## nickmessages (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a problem when building an image picobsd.bin in
/usr/src/release/picobsd tree on FreeBSD 7.3-STABLE. After starting the shell script
/usr/src/release/picobsd/build/picobsd I'w got such message(the tail of one):


```
+  find  -type  f  (  -name  libc.so.7 -o -name libcrypt.so.4 -o -name
libedit.so.6   -o  -name  libkvm.so.4  -o  -name  libm.so.5  -o  -name
libncurses.so.7  -o  -name  libufs.so4  -o -name libutil.so.7 -o -name
libz.so.4 )
find: illegal option -- t
find: illegal option -- y
find: illegal option -- p
find: illegal option -- e
find: f: No such file or directory
+ u_libs=
```

Source tree, i.e. /usr/src is fresh (upated regulary via cvsup)
I need help!
Thanks!


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 3, 2010)

PicoBSD isn't in development anymore. Consider using NanoBSD instead.


----------

